
Ask HN: Newrelic alternatives after free tier goes away - thinkpozzitive
Hi all. I&#x27;m just wondering what some of you are leaning towards now that Newrelic is about to shutdown it&#x27;s free tier monitoring solution...which depending on the project size used to be just fine (1 day data retention)?<p>Thank you.
======
riku_iki
AppDynamics is a main competitor for newrelic, and they have free forever lite
tier: [https://www.appdynamics.com/lite/](https://www.appdynamics.com/lite/)

I personally never used any of them.

~~~
thinkpozzitive
Thank you for the recommendation.

